# Apache Compilieren



## abla (14. Oktober 2004)

Leider hilft Google mir nicht weiter !

Wenn ich den Apache mit mysql Compiliere bekomme ich folgende Fehler. 

ext/mysql/php_mysql.o(.text+0x41b2): In function `zif_mysql_drop_db':
/home/alb/install/php-4.3.8/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:1202: undefined reference to `mysql_drop_db'
ext/mysql/php_mysql.o(.text+0x4367): In function `zif_mysql_create_db':
/home/alb/install/php-4.3.8/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:1160: undefined reference to `mysql_create_db'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

Kennt einer von euch das Problem ?
(ich hab mir das echt leichter vorgestellt ) :-(


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Oktober 2004)

mySQL ist nicht korrekt installiert, d.h. Tabellen fehlen aller Voraussicht nach:

make
make install

cd $prefix &&
bin/mysql_install_db


----------

